# Feedback form HTML/PHP with MySQL data feed



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm trying to make a HTML/PHP script system for a feedback form on my website.
I can find a lot of basic feedback forms on the net however I can't find any script which will allow me to extract data from my MySQL database.

What I'm looking for:

A simple form where people need to fill in their name, e-mail adres, select the controller they want to give feedback on in a dropdown menu (extracted from the database) and obviously a field for the comment itself.
I'd also appreciate if there would be some form of "Thank you" displayed after the feedback is submitted.

PS: Would there be any posibility in having this page look into my .css for a more beautiful blend in with the site ?

If you need any info before being able to help me, feel free to ask !

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------

